
Homebuilt Relay Computer - varjag
http://relaysbc.sourceforge.net/
======
varjag
Video of the thing running:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8DavnWmr1E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8DavnWmr1E)

